# WC/WCX with one set of judges



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

One set of judges is the norm.

The land series is first, water series second.

The WC test runs first
The WCX test runs second. 

Normally you just add another bird to the WC set up for the WCX dogs.

If you're running Tollers, Labs or Flat Coats, they run after the goldens are done in each series.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Our club runs WCX land first, then WC land, then WCX water, then WC water. We also move to a different field for each test.

I believe the rule about other breeds running last has recently changed (at least that's what was said at our test a couple of months ago).


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> One set of judges is the norm.
> 
> The land series is first, water series second.
> 
> ...


Why do they run the other breeds after goldens?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Why do they run the other breeds after goldens?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but WC/WCX is a GRCA title (no AKC recognition). Other breeds are usually allowed to attend. I think the Tollers have their own version which includes Tolling. Not sure if Labs have a similar title or not.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What Iowa said is what MFGRC usually does. We've always had just one set of judges for all stakes.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Our club does land first, usually WCX first but this year changed it up and did WC first.

Since WC and WCX are GRCA titles and sponsored by a GR club, the other breeds have to follow golden rules/regs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Since WC and WCX are GRCA titles and sponsored by a GR club, the other breeds have to follow golden rules/regs.


Actually, no they don't. 
Each breed has it's own unique requirements and the test is adjusted to the specific needs of each. That's why the other breeds are run after the goldens are done. Labradors for example run singles that are shorter in length than the Goldens run. 

The Toller test is an adventure to behold. 


It is a bit unfair to the WC dogs if you run the WCX first. 

The WC is supposed to be a test of the dogs natural abilities. Learning to deal with the drag back and a large scented area left over from a WCX test without a bird are trained abilities that many WC dogs have not been taught yet.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the replies. Looks like there's a lot of variety...I will have to wait for the sponsoring club to let me know!


----------



## BeckyB (Jan 21, 2008)

Our club usually does the WCX land first and yes,i think its unfair to the WC dogs


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> It is a bit unfair to the WC dogs if you run the WCX first.
> 
> The WC is supposed to be a test of the dogs natural abilities. Learning to deal with the drag back and a large scented area left over from a WCX test without a bird are trained abilities that many WC dogs have not been taught yet.


It 's not unfair if you have enough land. We never run the tests over each other. It's a fresh field for both.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the WC that we ran was in one field, they ran the WC first with the 2 outside marks, and then ran the WCX by adding a mark up the middle between them. That's the only experience I have with WC/WCX at all. 
Looks like different clubs do it different ways.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

And I will add to the variances. :doh:

If the test is being held by a Golden club it is their call as to what oother breeds may participate. The Flatcoats test is the same as the Golden so there is no variance. Labs test for WC is singles on all marks. Some clubs will run the WC as singles for labs but they can run it as a double and get recognition from the Lab club. Normally when breeds other than Goldens are run it is the owner's responsibility to supply and prepare the appropriate paperwork and the judges will sign off on it if they pass. 
And when land is limited many clubs will not allow cross entries (WC & WCX same dog) so the dog does not get a chance to see two of the marks prior to running WCX. 
Our club allows day of entries so will run the Goldens, Flats, Lab and any other breeds permitted to enter that were pre-entered. They will be intermingled as we require all dogs to run under the GRCA rules and do not set up different tests. Then we run any day of entries regardless of breed.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish I could find a WC/WCX around here. Sounds fun!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> I wish I could find a WC/WCX around here. Sounds fun!



Doesn't PRGRC host one?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the flat coats in this area aren't allowing goldens this year, because they don't want to use pheasants or pigeons. They say they're harder.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Doesn't PRGRC host one?


I haven't heard of them having one, but will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

oopps, Lets try again.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> I wish I could find a WC/WCX around here. Sounds fun!


Seattle to far? Evergreen Golen Retriever Club's is Sept. 11th.


----------

